# Animal Rights Czar?



## Yellowfin (Mar 6, 2007)

This doesn't surprise me in the least. We told you this was coming!


----------



## awshucks (Mar 4, 2006)

I find it highly ironic that there are more posts on xbows in Tx than on this subject.

Contact your Senators and ask them not to allow this camel to get his nose under the tent. Please.


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

My question is "What provision in the Constitution grant rights to a president to appoint anyone to regulate, execute, or legislate power not duely elected?"


----------

